# Ugly stik tiger



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Brand new with tags. Great live bait rod . Very soft tip. First gen style fugi hardware. Mint. $70. 

Bwc 2200 conventional med light 12-30 7ft.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Here the pictures .


----------

